# Problems with heat transfer vinyl on shirts



## AliciasSignShop (Nov 17, 2014)

Help! I have been using the same heat transfer vinyl (Chemica Hotmark 70), on the same kind of shirts (50/50), and treat them exactly the same, but for some reason, whenever I do lettering that's an inch high or lower, it seems to have issues staying. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, and I've tried adjusting the heat press to a hotter setting and even pressing a second time, but it doesn't seem to help.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds like you need to check that your heat press is heating evenly.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

"I do lettering that's an inch high or lower"

Are you getting in to an area closer to seams. neck band, sleeves, pocket, etc?

Other than that, as Dee mentioned, look for variance in how the press is heating.


----------



## ChemicaUS (Dec 13, 2013)

AliciasSignShop said:


> Help! I have been using the same heat transfer vinyl (Chemica Hotmark 70), on the same kind of shirts (50/50), and treat them exactly the same, but for some reason, whenever I do lettering that's an inch high or lower, it seems to have issues staying. I don't know what I'm doing wrong, and I've tried adjusting the heat press to a hotter setting and even pressing a second time, but it doesn't seem to help.


Alicia,
HotMark has a pressure-sensitive adhesive and requires more pressure than some films. Try increasing the pressure setting on your heat press.
That should do it.


----------

